# Reflections



## Lon (Jun 29, 2016)

REFLECTIONS
I have been sitting here thinking about what a good life I have had so far and how fortunate I have been to have done the things that I have done, visited so much of this world &  had the friends and family that many would give their right arm for.
As I approach my 82 birthday I am aware that most all my old friends are dead or disabled.

I have truly loved just two women in my lifetime and lost both. One to death and the other to divorce and here I am as a aging octogenarian missing both of them.




Lon www.thoughtsandtravels.blogspot.com


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)

Better to have loved and lost Lon.  You've had a good life to reflect on, be grateful, lots of folks aren't so lucky.


----------

